# .257 Bob, .25-06, .260 Rem or 7mm-08??



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

HTC said:


> I really enjoy the versatility of my 7mm-08. Superb accuracy, mild recoil and when loaded with 160 grain Barnes X bullets it has done well for me on elk out west.
> 
> That said I got a good education recently regarding the capability of the 260. I was not all that familiar with it but learned it is quite a round to say the least. My long time hunting buddy in Wyoming shoots a custom 260 in long range, "Steel Safari" matches held in New Mexico, Colorado and Wyoming. According to him the 260 has surpassed the 300 mag in popularity amongst the competitors. They shoot 10" steel plates out to 1000 yards. Loaded with a 140 grain berger bullet at nearly 3000 fps its phenominal BC allows it to retain more energy past 700 yards than a 168 grain match bullet from a .300. I watched this year as he ranged a bedded mulie at 530 yards across a cut bean field, dialed in the range, lamented that it wasn't farther away and then placed a single round through the boiler room. He made it look easy but attributed much of it to the round.
> 
> I know your not doing any of this with your gun but sometimes it is nice to know what else the round is being used for.


Yes, I too have heard really good things about the 260. However, I am just not happy with the limited number of factory chamberings for that round. I have been researching the rounds I listed in the subject of this post all day today and cannot find any bad press about the 7mm-08. 

Seriously looking at the 7mm-08 as one of my top two choices now along with the .257 Roberts. May head out to the gun shop and order one of these two in a Remington Model 700 CDL SF. The Roberts is a limited edition in the model 700 for this year only. I think you can get the 7mm as a standard option according to the Remington site. 

We will see. I will let you guys know what I end up with. Thanks for all the help. 
Jeff


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I'm not looking to start any fights here :lol: but I would be very careful about buying .257 Roberts, you will find yourself in a place unable to buy ammo one day, also a very low performer ballisticly. 25.06 I know may be popular but also not the best choice unless you're going to install a $500 custom barrel. Its just too much powder through a very small tube/barrel. Will burn the throat out of the barrel very quickly.

I would recommend the 7-08 out of any of the rounds you listed as a choice. Not sure why you eliminated the .260 unless not available in your choice of rifle, but this is also another very hot round with short barrel life, although very very effective on game.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

jimmy johans said:


> Maybe 25WSM is option for you.


They're not made anymore and ammo is getting hard to find.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Jim..47 said:


> I'm not looking to start any fights here :lol: but I would be very careful about buying .257 Roberts, you will find yourself in a place unable to buy ammo one day, also a very low performer ballisticly. 25.06 I know may be popular but also not the best choice unless you're going to install a $500 custom barrel. Its just too much powder through a very small tube/barrel. Will burn the throat out of the barrel very quickly.
> 
> I would recommend the 7-08 out of any of the rounds you listed as a choice. Not sure why you eliminated the .260 unless not available in your choice of rifle, but this is also another very hot round with short barrel life, although very very effective on game.


hmmmm... I didnt think the .257 Roberts was a low performer Ballistically speaking? As I stated earlier, I handload so factory ammo availability really doesnt make that much of a difference to me. My understanding is that if you handload, the 257 is a good round with quite a bit of versatility. Please explain why you think it is a low performer.. 

I threw out the .260 because I am not happy with the amount of factory rifles the round is chambered in. I like remington rifles. The Kimbers are nice as well. At this time, the Kimber 84m (chambered in the .260) is a bit more than I wanted to spend. The Model 7 is also chambered in .260 but is a "compact" "sporterized" rifle that doesnt interest me. 20" Barrel is too short in my opinion. 

To be honest, I am probably going to end up with one of these chambered in 7mm-08 but I am still undecided between the 7-08 and the .257 roberts. that is specifically why your comment interested me.











Model 700 CDL SF Features

24" stainless Fluted Barrel 

Receiver machined from solid-steel bar stock resulting in uniformity and strength
Cylindrical receiver design provides a solid bedding area in the stock for consistent shot placement

Recessed bolt face locks up inside the counter-bored breech of the barrel which is surrounded by the receiver, forming three-rings-of-steel enclosing the cartridge case head for unparalleled strength

Integral extractor is set in a groove inside the rim of the bolt face, uniformly supporting the cartridge head

New X-Mark Pro Trigger on select models  featuring super-tight tolerances and mirror-like surface finishes, it breaks like glass and is adjustable for trigger pull weight


----------



## Win71 (Feb 10, 2003)

Don't overlook my choice from the calibers mentioned in this thread, the 117 year old 7x57 Mauser cartridge. It is the parent case of the .257 Roberts, .244/6mm Remington and others. While not appearing as a super hot performer from the factory ammo ballistic tables, this cartridge when loaded to its full potential by handloading can really hold its own (in modern rifles, not the near 100 year old variety). A 120 grain spitzer can be pushed to over 3000 fps, 139 grain to 3000 fps, a 154 grain to 2900 fps, a 162 to 2700, and a 175 grainer to 2600 fps in a strong action rifle like a Winchester Model 70, Ruger 77, or a Ruger No.1. This is adequate for anthing from varmints to moose.
I picked up a Ruger No.1-A, light sporter a year ago at a Birch Run Gun Show and found a deer anchoring load with a 139 grain Hornady Interlock @2735 fps that easily groups 5 shots under a dime at 100 yards, with the help of a Leupold 2x7x33 scope. I'm currently working on a 154 grain load for next September's Red Oak bear hunt. I don't load much hotter than the factory because I appreciate the light recoil, the accuracy and the cartridge's inherent ability to put down game with punishing the shooter at ranges out to 300 yards, if zeroed correctly. Also I like the cool factor of this old cartridge, because it is different from what evrybody else is carrying.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I have the Remington Model 7 in 260. Even with the 20 inch bbl. it is a tack driver with its prefered handload. If you want a longer bbl., you might consider a TC Encore in 260. I have also used the 7mm-08 and it is an equally good option. I have settled on the 260 as my prefered deer rifle and have nothing but one shot kills this year.


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

As the .260 is based on the .308 case, just rebarrel a good .308 with a precision barrel, add and an adjustable trigger and practice, practice.

I personally have a Model 96 Swedish Mauser (manufactured 1900), arsenal refinished with scope on it (military side mount) and replacement iron sights that has low recoil and excellent accuracy out to 600 yards (havent tried further out yet!). Granted it is a little heavier in full military dress, this round has been used for almost a century to consistently take animals up to Moose. Not to mention the ballistic coefficient of the round is pretty darn good (e.g. whats the difference between this and .260?) although it is not as popular here in the states.

Now to my next toy on order is an Ed Brown 22" barreled in 6.5mm x 284 with a boss system. Will do everything the 6.5 55 mm Swede will do, but 100+ yards further with more energy and still minimal recoil. This is about as close to an all round rifle in my opinion one can find if a little expensive round per round wise for large quantity of varmit shooting, while still taking an animal up to Moose size, and not unique enough you cant find reloading components at reasonable rates.

Ozzman


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I wanted to thank everyone for their help... after much deliberation, I went to the gun shop and ordered a model 700 CDL Stainless fluted in 7mm-08 (like the photo I posted above). Should be in in about 5 days or so. Going to mont a Zeiss Conquest 3X9-40mm on it that I have laying around. Should be fun. Again.. thanks to everyone that chimed in with their opinion.... you guys really helped me make a decision!! 

Now I need to start shopping for dies, bullets, powder, brass etc.. 



Anyone have any pet loads for the 7mm-08 that they would like to share???

Have a good weekend. 
Jeff


----------



## FowlWeather (Mar 27, 2005)

Great purchase! You'll have a heck of an outfit there. 

The most accurate load in my 7mm-08 Win70 w/ free floated Shilen barrelwas 51.0gr IMR4350 behind a 120gr Hornady spire point. When I installed a new stock and full length bedded the barrel, it really liked 46.0gr IMR4350 behind a 150gr Nosler BT. A close 2nd was 49.5gr Re19 (compressed) with a 145gr Speer boat tail. 

These are likely not max loads, but obviously double check against your reloading manuals.

Jeff


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

FowlWeather said:


> Great purchase! You'll have a heck of an outfit there.
> 
> The most accurate load in my 7mm-08 Win70 w/ free floated Shilen barrelwas 51.0gr IMR4350 behind a 120gr Hornady spire point. When I installed a new stock and full length bedded the barrel, it really liked 46.0gr IMR4350 behind a 150gr Nosler BT. A close 2nd was 49.5gr Re19 (compressed) with a 145gr Speer boat tail.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks Jeff.. I wil definietly take a look at the loads you mentioned. 

Thanks


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I reload for the 7-08 and have worked up good loads with both H4350 & Varget behind Hornady 139 Gr. BTSP's interlocks. Deadly on deer and a very comfortable round to shoot, especially in a rifle like the one that you chose that is a little heavier then some of the mountain style carbines. I think you will be very happy with this caliber, it's a great one for whitetail. Good choice on both the caliber and the rifle & glass!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I say .25-06


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for their help... after much deliberation, I went to the gun shop and ordered a model 700 CDL Stainless fluted in 7mm-08 (like the photo I posted above). Should be in in about 5 days or so. Going to mont a Zeiss Conquest 3X9-40mm on it that I have laying around. Should be fun. Again.. thanks to everyone that chimed in with their opinion.... you guys really helped me make a decision!!
> 
> Now I need to start shopping for dies, bullets, powder, brass etc..
> 
> ...


Excellent choice! Though I don't have one, I've always liked the 7-08. I also really like that rifle and the Conquest is probably my favorite scope, so far I even favor it over my new Leupold VX-3. My understanding is the 7-08 is very easy to load and shoot so I've no doubt you'll be very happy with your choice.


----------

